# Replacing windows in apartment-Mgt company allow it?



## aaa1 (13 Sep 2007)

I'm wondering if someone could tell me whether I can replace the windows in an apartment I own? I bought it a year ago but it's about 12 years old. Unfortunately the bedrooms face out onto a very busy street and it's very noisy. I want to replace them purely from a noise point of view and am happy to pay for it myself. But I'm concerned that because technically I don't own the walls and just the air between them, that the management company could stop me. I'm loath to approach them to ask because if they say no I can't really go ahead and do it. I've noticed that one other apartment has done it but I haven't approached them to ask them about it yet. Most of the apartments are rented out so chances are whoever is living there won't know about it anyway. 
I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this issue and how it was resolved?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

You need to read the rules and maybe get professional (e.g. legal) advice on what you can and cannot do.


----------



## lorna (13 Sep 2007)

secondary glazing on the inside of the window is very effective and you dont need permission and quite a bit cheaper too.


----------



## aaa1 (14 Sep 2007)

Seconday glazing? What exactly is that


----------



## lorna (14 Sep 2007)

they are fixed to the inside of the window usually set back about about 3 inches from the glass in your windows. they are made of glass and basically sit on sliders on the inside window cill.
they are used a lot here in england especially in listed houses/flats where you are not allowed to put in double glazing. they are also good for keeping draughts out.
try doing a search on secondary glazing, some double glazing companies do them.
here is website that might explain better, and i have no connection www.clearviewsg.co.uk


----------



## MOB (14 Sep 2007)

Check with your solicitor, who can check your title deeds.  It is normal for an apartment owner to own the glass in the windows (so if the frames allow you to replace the glazed piece, you can almost certainluy do this anyway).  It is not unusual for an apartment owner to own the window frame.


----------



## gebbel (14 Sep 2007)

aaa1 said:


> I've noticed that one other apartment has done it but I haven't approached them to ask them about it yet. Most of the apartments are rented out so chances are whoever is living there won't know about it anyway.


 
You never know unless you ask! It will only take a minute


----------



## jacobean (15 Sep 2007)

I also live in an apt - when someone looked for managment company to pay for damage to one of their window it came to light that the windows were the responsibility of the apt owners - therefore no permission needed to replace them.  Windows are generally replaced from the inside so no need for height for hire etc. So basically this could be the case with your apartment - check your lease.


----------



## mercman (15 Sep 2007)

You will need to read the terms of the lease, which every partment owner is controlled by. The content of the lease are called the covenants and are enforceable in law. If you change the appearance of the facade of the property, you will not be allowed to change the windows. If you are told no and still do the works, the Management company ca stop you ever selling the property until the maters are put right.


----------

